
What would you do if you get a basic income of $2500 every month for 1 year - user-on1
How you would plan each hour of that one year and each dollar?
======
DamnYuppie
I would keep working and just save most of the money. 15% would go for new
toys and gear.

------
wsc981
I would work full-time on my own projects / ideas. Might work a little bit on
the side as well, if I need some extra help (hire designers, etc...), cause in
that case I don't believe this money would be sufficient for me, even when
working from a cheap country.

------
dragonwriter
If it's known to be to be time linked, it's clearly not a basic income, just a
one-time $30,000 windfall.

And, I'd pay off debt (or if I ha already done that, invest it), and it
wouldn't have any meaningful effect on my use of time.

~~~
OrwellianChild
This. $30K is the size of a not-unreasonable annual bonus for a high-
performing profession. This money would be pocketed for debt pay-down or
invested into future passive income (e.g. real estate). My employment status
would not change - just my tax bill (more income = more taxes).

------
Khelavaster
Pay my rent, bills, student loan, and car insurance and gas. Which would be
all of that money.Keep working for money for groceries and other things and
health insurance.

------
user-on1
The ultimate goal of UBI doesn't seem like giving free money, it is freeing an
individual's time which one used to spend in making up for basic needs and
giving freedom to do more useful stuff which will have a greater impact beyond
one's family.

What if one doesn't have the job one has at present?

------
baystep
If it's only one year I would keep working. But spend much more time on my own
projects to start a business with. If it's indefinite, like basic universal
income, I would release more open source projects since money would be less of
an issue.

------
gtvwill
I would dedicate the whole year to trying to find employment in
I.T...currently I work in construction. If I found work, I'd put any remaining
income into courses/certificates that could help me with work in I.T, those
things are expensive.

------
Davidbrcz
If I knew beforehand it would only be for 1 year, I would keep working, maybe
a little less (80% of a full time position for instance).

I would save/invest a certain amount, give a fair amount to charities and go
out more to restaurants...

------
Dryken
I would keep working full time and invest all of it

~~~
user-on1
Where would you invest?

------
kruhft
Is 'What would you do with UBI?' the new 'What would you do if you won the
lottery?'?

~~~
jetrois
same if i won the lottery I wouldnt just sit around I'd be board. I'd take my
time get my masters and start a company. I'd also donate some of that cash to
some non-profits I used to work for.

------
jetrois
I would finish school. Start my masters.

------
billconan
full-time on my projects and maybe go back to school

